# Brian Griffin 1999 - 2013 Rest In Peace!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't believe that they've killed off one of the smartest and funniest characters of this show. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out with the fans.






Bowhunter57


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I can honestly say I've never watched this show...................................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never seen it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe he wanted more money?--- so they whacked him.

awprint:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Never really watched it either, I know who you are talking about though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Never really watched it either, I know who you are talking about though.


Same here !


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

220swift said:


> I can honestly say I've never watched this show................................


that goes for me also........

and I dont feel like I missed anything....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't even know who Bowhunter57 was talking about until I watched the video.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was completely shocked at the out come of that episode

stewie was unable to rebuild his time machine and save brians life

brian was one of the best characters on the show



catcapper said:


> Maybe he wanted more money?--- so they whacked him.
> 
> awprint:


actually cat, the creator of the show seth mcfarlene is the head animator(used to work for disney),the head writer and does many of the voices for the whow himself.includung brians voice

so money wasnt the issue as he is whats called a triple threat.animtes,writes and voices,not to mention created the show.

he makes millions a year doing it all.

i think he may have just got tired of the character

the griffins did get a new dog on that episode, vinney.

so i guess we just have to wait and see how long vinney will last and if stewie every gets his time machine rebuilt and goes back in time to save brians life.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:really:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> :really:


like everything else in life

if your not a fan of it,you just wont understand it

its an adult cartoon,not like xrated adult

but the gags and jokes and innuendos are adult oriented

its like the simpsons,but a tad more hardcore

personaly i prefer to watch the adult cartoons over most other shows that are on tv these days


----------



## frogman (Nov 21, 2013)

I havent owned a television since I went in the service, don't miss it one bit. Although I do see a lot of "zombie" like people walking around raving about em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I get SGB, It's just not my thing. I have kids and grandkids that watch those shows so I hear about them all the time. When I watch TV it's usually one of the three outdoor hunting channels or the History channel.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It was Bugs Bunny- Road Runner for me back in the day.

Some of the "good" folk tell me they probably demented my mind with all the violence on those old cartoons and that's why I kill critters. On the plus side--- I was exposed to classical music.lol. :ar15:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

really cat, I figured I was the only one on PT that listened to classical music


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i grew up with all those great cartoons too

still love to watch them all

just the older ones though,the newer ones the characters voices have changed and i just cant get used to them

if you thought they were violent,you should see some of the familyguy episodes when peter griffen and the chicked get into fights

the fight will last 5-10 mins on an episode,and im talking knock down drag out type fights with lots of blood

but its just so damn funny watching some one fight a chicken lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here try this one

just one of many fights he had with the chicken

i hope it works


----------

